# Help with 3 prong power cord



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

I know this is a n00b problem so please go easy on me...

Swapped out my 2 prong for a 3 prong cord today... Got everything connected following some online tutorials however when the power switch is in the 'off' position the pilot light goes 'on' but the amp is not on. When the power switch is in the 'on' position the light goes off but the tubes heat up and the amp functions normal (minus the pilot light).

I was thinking to remedy the problem I could swap the leads from the pilot light? Not sure why I would have to do this after switching a few wires though. 
Any thoughts? 

I can post *pics* later tonight if that will help


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cdayo said:


> I can post later tonight if that will help


Did you leave out the word "pics"?

How many terminals are on the switch?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

Got a pic, i think it is easy enough to follow the wires.



this may help too


and the front


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The amp is an ALAMO PARAGON 2575 (from a previous thread by cdayo)

Are the 3 toggle switches and the switch (in the pic below) all involved?










Is this switch still part of the circuit?


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes the switch is in use. White is the top, black is on the bottom of the 120 ac plug
There is no schematic for this amp

Next, the wiring diagram I followed is below







http://www.theguitarfiles.com/files/fender_3_prong_layout.jpg

This confused me as there was no power lamp so I made the changes while keeping the lamp leads in the same lugs. Could this be my problem?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What are labels on the 3 toggle switches on the front of the amp?

If one of them is labelled power switch...then the other power switch on the back of the amp seems redundant.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't really like that diagram. I don't know what the first thing is on the right... an auxiliary 120V plug? Also, you should not be using the ground switch. That should not be in the mix anymore with the 3 prong cord. 
As far as where the lamp is connected, an easy way is to just connect it to the same locations as your Power Transformer Primaries since it is also 120VAC it looks like. If it is in Parallel with your PT Primaries, when your PT gets juice from the wall, your lamp does too. Fuse blows: your light goes out too.


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

wow sorry I was careless in not taking full pics, they have been added to the post above. As for the ac on the back, its just too plug another outlet into, not really required for power.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm late getting back to this. 

However, bcmatt has answered all the questions/concerns in a much more concise and clear manner than I would/could have done...LOL. 

Personally, I would not bother using the switch on the back of the amp at all and wire the new 120VAC directly to the "LINE" switch on the front panel. 
In your first pic, why is there no wire attached to one of the terminals on this "LINE" switch?

As bcmatt states, disconnect the "GND/REV" switch completely, but be sure retain the functionality of the "STAND BY" switch.

Keep us updated with your progress.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

Cool, looking at the pic above, I would take the pilot lead on the fuse and put it on the terminal with the white transformer wire? 

I know what you are saying about the ground switch but I was using it more for its terminals. Just curious, what would you have use din its place?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

cdayo said:


> Cool, looking at the pic above, I would take the pilot lead on the fuse and put it on the terminal with the white transformer wire?
> 
> I know what you are saying about the ground switch but I was using it more for its terminals. Just curious, what would you have use din its place?


Sorry, I can't quite see what is going on. Maybe I'm just a bit lazy. I understand wanting to use the terminals, but make sure you use two terminals that can't possibly end up getting connected when someone flips the switch either way. You can test with a DMM.
Maybe this helps?


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

bcmatt said:


> Sorry, I can't quite see what is going on. Maybe I'm just a bit lazy. I understand wanting to use the terminals, but make sure you use two terminals that can't possibly end up getting connected when someone flips the switch either way. You can test with a DMM.
> Maybe this helps?



Thanks you so much! Now i just have to wait through a full day of work, beers with friends, and a hungover saturday morning to try this out! I'll keep you updated.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

cdayo said:


> Thanks you so much! Now i just have to wait through a full day of work, beers with friends, and a hungover saturday morning to try this out! I'll keep you updated.


No Problem! I say bring the amp with you tonight; Drunk soldering can turn out to be a pretty exciting spectator sport! Give everyone a turn and don't forget to plug it in first!


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

I have taken part in drunk soldering before and let me just say, I have burned my fair share of wires. It is a good idea for a party though...

I moved the pilot light lead from the top of the fuse to the left side of the ground terminal (the one with the white transformer wire) and it worked. Thanks again!


----------

